# Avant Garde easy to enjoy ,nature, autumn landscaping reminding



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

looking for something Avant Garde music easy to enjoy 
autum landscaping remind,


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Taste will vary, but Takemitsu would be an obvious bet, depending on if you consider it avant-garde & what degree of complexity you want. The works sound a bit like up-dated Debussy.

Pieces like "_Riverrun_", "_Quotation from Dream_", "_Arc_" are lovely, for piano and orchestra, the last one a bit rougher; or the _works with flute_; or the _solo piano works_ ...

Also, of course, Rautavaara´s _Concerto for Bird Sounds and Orchestra "Cantus Arcticus"_ ...

For something simpler and atmospheric,
Silvestrov´s _Metamusik_ and _Postludium_, with Lubimov;

or Hans Otte´s serene _Buch der Klänge_ for solo piano.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^ great suggestions. Also check out Cage's In a landscape.


----------

